# iTunes lecteur de .flac ? un autre lecteur ?



## nax (29 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Savez vous si on peut lire des fichiers FLAC dans itunes ? Existe-t-il un lecteur pour mac ? Sinon quel est le meilleur et le plus simple des convertisseurs ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## marctiger (29 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, regardes dans les liens tout en bas de cette page, chaque fois il y a des sujets similaires et souvent la solution, et dans ce cas elle y est.


----------



## Aliboron (29 Octobre 2011)

Eh non, Marctiger, désolé : une fois le titre rendu un peu intelligible, hélas, ça ne donne plus de résultats probants. Par contre une bête recherche avec comme mot clé "flac" (si, si) donne des résultats donc certains sont intéressants. Comme par exemple celui-ci, celui-là, celui-là encore, et aussi celui-là&#8230; c'est fou tout ce qu'on trouve en trois clics.


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron aussi) : _
*Il est ici question d'iTunes et de fonctions associées. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "iTunes", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## marctiger (29 Octobre 2011)

Ok c'est mieux, je n'ai pas cliqué sur tous les liens mais au premier (ou 2ème) il y avais l'un ou l'autre proposés pour la conversion, et je n'ai pas recherché plus loin. )


----------



## yanmet (30 Octobre 2011)

nax a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Savez vous si on peut lire des fichiers FLAC dans itunes ? Existe-t-il un lecteur pour mac ? Sinon quel est le meilleur et le plus simple des convertisseurs ?
> 
> Merci d'avance !


Voici celui qui me parait le mieux : http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/23430/x-lossless-decoder


----------



## lomedelouest (2 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir, une personne m'a fait récemment découvrir XLD pour convertir directement des .flac en .apple lossless. C'est génial, j'ne ai testé plusieurs: Max, switch mais celui-ci est de loin le meilleur, les nouvelles verson des fichiers sont lisibles sur mon ipod.
Tape dans google XLD mac os..


----------



## Olivier Herrbach (5 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai lu la discussion mais n'ai pas ouvert les liens (pas le temps).

Plusieurs choses :

 D'où viennent ces fichiers audio (.flac) ?
 J'ai converti toux ceux que j'avais récupéré en .mp3,
avec n'importe quel Audio Converter.
Je pense qu'Amadeus Pro est à recommander, mais pas gratuit (du tout).
 Je me demande si l'on peut obtenir :
1) du .aac à partir de .flac ;
2) du .mp4 (idem).

Surtout, n'hésitez pas à me dire si .mp4 = .aac 

Bien cordialement

Olivier


----------



## Aliboron (5 Novembre 2011)

Olivier Herrbach a dit:


> J'ai lu la discussion mais n'ai pas ouvert les liens (pas le temps).


Est-ce que tu vas avoir le temps de lire les réponses qu'on pourrait donner à tes questions ?


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Novembre 2011)

Olivier Herrbach a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai lu la discussion mais n'ai pas ouvert les liens (pas le temps).
> 
> ...



Je vais prendre celui de te répondre. Après tout, on n'écrit pas des messages personnels sur un forum mais on s'adresse à tout lecteur potentiel par delà le temps.

FLAC = Free Lossless Audio Codec = codec de compression sans perte Libre©
ALAC = Apple Lossless Audio Codec = codec de compression sans perte Apple© sur la norme MPEG-4.

Le truc important est "sans perte" = Lossless
C'est à dire qu'on obtient exactement la même qualité audio que le fichier audio d'origine (quelque soit le format de ce fichier). C'est comme un zip avec un fichier texte.

aac = Advanced Audio Codec = algorithme de compression de la norme MPEG-4 part 3

La conversion/compression en aac s'effectue en contrepartie de la perte d'une partie des informations audio, c'est-à-dire une baisse de qualité.

Le vrai nom du mp3 est MPEG-1/2 Audio Layer 3. C'est à dire qu'il renvoie à la vieille norme MPEG-1. C'est un codec de compression ancien et techniquement dépassé. Il reste très populaire du fait de sa compatibilité avec beaucoup de matériel. mp3 est un format audio

mp4 = format = conteneur *audio* et *vidéo* de la norme MPEG-4 Part 14.
m4a = format = conteneur *audio* de la norme MPEG-4

Le m4a peut contenir de l'aac (sous ses différentes déclinaisons) ou de l'alac.

m4a = le contenant ; aac = le contenu

[nota bene : mp4 est un format vidéo, comme le avi, le mov, le mkv. Il peut contenir du H264 et du aac ou du H264 et du alac. Apple a créé sa propre variante de l'extension mp4 pour ses iBidules : le m4v.]


*Pourquoi Lossless Audio Codec ?*
Pour gagner du poids tout en conservant la totalité des informations. Notamment lorsque le fichier audio est destiné à être distribué par internet.

*Où trouve-t-on du Flac ?*
Sur des sites qui vendent des fichiers sous cette forme plutôt que sous celle de mp3 ou de aac.
Sur des réseaux de partage où les internautes ont rippé des CD sous ce format.
=> le souci est de conserver la même qualité que le CD audio original.

*Quelle différence entre Flac et Alac ?*
Techniquement aucune. Le Flac compresse un peu plus (quelques %) mais l'alac est plus économe en ressources (à cause des iBidules).
Passer de l'un à l'autre n'entraine aucune perte de qualité. C'est comme décompresser un zip pour en faire un 7z. Au final on obtient le même fichier à la décompression.

*Quel logiciel utiliser pour convertir du flac en alac ou en aac ?*
XLD est d'après mon expérience le logiciel le plus simple pour cette tâche. Il traite très bien en lot.
Max est intéressant mais en manque de mise à jour.
Amadeus Pro c'est un peu utiliser de l'acide prussique pour tuer un moustique.

Comme je suis un peu maniaque, je passe les Flac dans XLD pour en faire des AIFF et ensuite je les converti en alac ou aac dans iTunes. Mais on peut passer directement du Flac à l'Alac ou au aac.

*A noter :*

- L'extension de l'alac et du aac est le m4a. Par conséquent, on ne distingue les deux codecs qu'en affichant les informations du fichier.

- L'extension du flac est le .flac

- Le passage du flac au aac est destructif. Le passage de l'alac au aac est destructif.

- Transcoder un aac en alac ou flac n'améliore pas la qualité. Le fichier est plus volumineux mais les informations restent en l'état. Ça n'a pas d'intérêt.

- Importer un CD dans iTunes en alac ou en aiff revient au même en terme de qualité audio. Le gain se fera sur le poids des fichiers obtenus.


----------



## jpultra (14 Novembre 2011)

nax a dit:


> Savez vous si on peut lire des fichiers FLAC dans itunes ? Existe-t-il un lecteur pour mac ? Sinon quel est le meilleur et le plus simple des convertisseur



Depuis que j'ai mes enceintes Focal XS 2.1, je trouve dommage de nécessairement convertir mes fichiers FLAC en MP3 pour les rentrer dans iTunes.
La méthode de graver un CD, pour ensuite réaliser l'importation est un peu fastidieuse 


Je viens de fouiller et j'ai vu que je pouvais convertir mes fichiers FLAC sans perte en AIFF qui est un format de stockage de sons sur les ordinateurs de Apple. C'est l'équivalent du format WAV dans le monde Windows.
Je fais la conversion avec le logiciel de conversion EasyWMA, tout va bien, mon CD AIFF s'importe bien dans iTunes, mais quel poids !!
D'un fichier FLAC de 531,6 Mo je suis passé à 842,8 Mo 

Je viens de lire ton post Moonwalker, et merci pour ces renseignements pertinents, je vais donc me pencher sur ces fameux fichiers ALAC afin de conserver la qualité tout en gagnant un peu sur le poids...

MERCI ET BONNE JOURNÉE


----------



## jpultra (15 Novembre 2011)

Je suis en train de rentrer mes fichiers flac convertis en AIFF dans iTunes et là je crée une version ACC dans iTunes pour gagner sur le gain de poids.

Le fichier flac au départ faisait 470 Mo, converti en AIFF 770 Mo, puis passé en ACC 141 Mo
Une grosse différence de poids !!!!

Donc, si j'ai bien compris tes explications Moonwalker, cette méthode ne serait pas trop destructive au niveau de la qualité malgré ce gain important.
C'est bien supérieur au MP3...

Merci de bien vouloir confirmer


----------



## kobeval (22 Novembre 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je vais prendre celui de te répondre. Après tout, on n'écrit pas des messages personnels sur un forum mais on s'adresse à tout lecteur potentiel par delà le temps.
> 
> FLAC = Free Lossless Audio Codec = codec de compression sans perte Libre©
> ALAC = Apple Lossless Audio Codec = codec de compression sans perte Apple© sur la norme MPEG-4.
> ...



merci pour ce petit topo très clair en tt cas


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Novembre 2011)

jpultra a dit:


> Je suis en train de rentrer mes fichiers flac convertis en AIFF dans iTunes et là je crée une version ACC dans iTunes pour gagner sur le gain de poids.
> 
> Le fichier flac au départ faisait 470 Mo, converti en AIFF 770 Mo, puis passé en ACC 141 Mo
> Une grosse différence de poids !!!!
> ...



Même si meilleur que le mp3, la méthode reste destructive pour ce qui est du aac. Seul l'alac donnera exactement la même chose que le fichier original. Maintenant, tu peux prendre d'autres réglages que ceux d'Apple par défaut (iTunes Plus = 256 kbps VBR).

iTunes > Préférences > Général > Réglages d'importation

Le reste dépend de la qualité de tes enceintes et de la sensibilité de tes oreilles.


----------



## jpultra (28 Novembre 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Même si meilleur que le mp3, la méthode reste destructive pour ce qui est du aac. Seul l'alac donnera exactement la même chose que le fichier original. Maintenant, tu peux prendre d'autres réglages que ceux d'Apple par défaut (iTunes Plus = 256 kbps VBR).
> 
> iTunes > Préférences > Général > Réglages d'importation
> 
> Le reste dépend de la qualité de tes enceintes et de la sensibilité de tes oreilles.



Merci beaucoup Moonwalker pour ce complément d'informations.
BONNE SOIRÉE


----------



## ronparchita (26 Décembre 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> *Quel logiciel utiliser pour convertir du flac en alac ou en aac ?*
> XLD est d'après mon expérience le logiciel le plus simple pour cette tâche. Il traite très bien en lot.
> Max est intéressant mais en manque de mise à jour.
> (...)



Merci, c'est l'explication la plus  que j'ai lue, beau travail, bravo. 

Penses-tu que Max montre du retard par rapport à XLD, en qualité, en possibilités, est-il moins complet ?

Pour graver un CD a partir de fichiers .flac, faut-il convertir ?

As-tu déjà eu en main un SACD et as-tu pu comparer par rapport à un même morceau sur CD ? 
Sur l'ordi, ça perdrait ou non ? 

D'avance merci,


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Décembre 2011)

ronparchita a dit:


> Merci, c'est l'explication la plus  que j'ai lue, beau travail, bravo.
> 
> Penses-tu que Max montre du retard par rapport à XLD, en qualité, en possibilités, est-il moins complet ?
> 
> ...



1. Max et XLD

Nous avons là deux logiciels partis avec des philosophies différentes. A l'origine, Max est un super ripper de CD audio autour de la bibliothèque logicielle open source cdparanoia. C'est le logiciel qui permet de récupérer un CD endommagé là ou iTunes trancodera des sons parasites.

XLD (pour X Lossless Decoder) a pour objet initial le transcode de fichiers Lossless (flac, alac, wav).

Aujourd'hui les deux font à peu près les mêmes choses mais dans des interfaces différentes.

XLD est mis à jour régulièrement, dernière version au 14 décembre 2011, il suit de très près les développements des éléments opensources qui le composent (LAME, flac, etc.). Il dispose aussi de fonctions d'extraction poussées et permet la gravure directe de CD Audio.

Max semble quelque peu stagner. De plus la version "stable" présente un bug à partir de 10.6 qui oblige à passer à bêta de janvier 2011 dite "révision 1438". Néanmoins, il présente un plus grand choix de formats de sortie. Les options sont plus complexes mais aussi plus variées.

Pour le peu de place qu'ils prennent, j'ai installé les deux sur ma machine et utilise l'un ou l'autre selon le besoin. Je réserve le traitement des .flac et .cue à XLD.


2. Graver du .flac

Comprendre que toute action de graver un CD Audio est une conversion vers le PCM (le vrai "codec" du CD Audio). Si on veut graver à partir de iTunes, il faut transcoder le flac dans un codec lisible par celui-ci sans perte de qualité (alac ou AIFF). Si on procède à partir d'un logiciel capable de lire le flac, cette étape est inutile.


3. SACD et qualité audio des Macs.

Je n'ai pas de SACD parce que je ne dispose pas du matériel complet pour en profiter. Je suis plus un mélomane qu'un audiophile. Si tu ne boostes pas ton Mac avec un matériel audio plus performant, un CD normal est déjà presque surdimentionné par rapport aux "enceintes" intégrées.

Quoiqu'il en soit, un Mac n'a rien à voir avec de la HiFi. Ce n'est pas pour rien que les professionnels ou amateurs avertis investissent dans des cartes sons.

Le CD (SACD ou non) n'est qu'un des éléments de la chaine de restitution sonore. La qualité va aussi dépendre des autres éléments (les enceintes sont assurément le plus important).


----------



## ronparchita (5 Janvier 2012)

Merci de cette reponse precise.

J'ai essayé de me servir de XLD pour convertir des .flac utilisables en .AIFF avec iTunes et n'y suis pas arrivé dans le sens ou j'ai perdu (!), pas retrouvé, les fichiers convertis.
J'ai cherché le manuel et suis tombé sur des conseils de config ou il faut etre capable entre deux maux (ou mots, ça depend) de choisir le moindre, j'ai déclaré forfait, je ne comprend rien aux mots, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils signifient.

S'agissant du SACD, je me suis inscrit à un site d'info sur les nouvelles parutions. Premiere observation, c'est tres cher. J'aurais bien aimé pouvoir comparer sur ma chaine deux enregistrements du même morceau, un en CD normal, l'autre en SACD pour ecouter la difference. J'ai cherché des commentaires sur des morceaux relativement récents comme Dire Steets. Ce que j'ai lu etait assez navrant quant à la difference justement pour ce groupe en particulier.
J'aimerais bien trouver a descendre un morceau en SACD et le graver sans perte sur un CD et comparer avec la version CD qu'avec un peu de chance je possede déjà en ayant plus d'un millier. Est-ce que la gravure sans perte d'un SACD est realisable sur Mac sans perte ?


----------

